# Albino Small-Eyed Snake



## News Bot (Nov 22, 2009)

*Published On:* 22-Nov-09 09:42 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog



An albino small-eyed snake was discovered just south of the Gold Coast (Australia), and has been returned to the wild. (News source. Photo: Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary) 







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## girdheinz (Nov 22, 2009)

An AHS member found one (albino small eyed) in NSW some years ago and DECC directed it's release back into the wild.

Gird.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, thats extreamely pretty!!


----------



## bundysnake (Nov 22, 2009)

why the hell would you throw a albino back into the wild no matter whats species it is?? It's obviously not going to have a great chance of surviving.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 22, 2009)

It seemed to be doing alright up until it was caught


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2009)

*re Albino*

They need a kick in the bum for letting an albino go its just irresponsible,better off at a university or establishment that may get some benefit.


----------



## bk201 (Nov 22, 2009)

hm whos taking the bets of how long until someone goes and finds it and we see albinos apearing forsale in the next few years....


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm betting affirmative on that. Albinos have a very reduced lifespan in the wild.


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

bk201 said:


> hm whos taking the bets of how long until someone goes and finds it and we see albinos apearing forsale in the next few years....


 
don't see that likely, hardly anyone keeps eastern small eyed snakes as it is, so I don't see it likely that albinos will pop up. don't like it much albino small eyed is uglier then a normal small eyed, I just don't like small eyeds at all!


----------



## Khagan (Nov 22, 2009)

I love how cause it's an albino everyone is like "Omg they should have kept it" but if someone was to come on the forum saying they have wild caught animals they'd get flamed like no tomorrow.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Khagan said:


> I love how cause it's an albino everyone is like "Omg they should have kept it" but if someone was to come on the forum saying they have wild caught animals they'd get flamed like no tomorrow.



Exactly!

Haha, everyone thinks it should be kept simply because of their own wants not because of the snakes well being.
It's nature, let it be, leave it in the wild where it belongs. It may be eaten by another animal because of it's obvious appearance, but that animal will live a little longer because of it. Judging by the size of it's scales it's not a young snake, it has lasted this long, leave it be.
Plus it's not legal to take an animal from the wild simply because of it's colouration. Stop being such retards


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 23, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Haha, everyone thinks it should be kept simply because of their own wants not because of the snakes well being.
> It's nature, let it be, leave it in the wild where it belongs. It may be eaten by another animal because of it's obvious appearance, but that animal will live a little longer because of it. Judging by the size of it's scales it's not a young snake, it has lasted this long, leave it be.
> Plus it's not legal to take an animal from the wild simply because of it's colouration. Stop being such retards


 
agree 100%, in my opinion, better to die in the wild then to be sold in captivity by some greedy poacher. if they are eaten, then they are going to good use, thats how everything survives, eat or be eaten.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 23, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Haha, everyone thinks it should be kept simply because of their own wants not because of the snakes well being.
> It's nature, let it be, leave it in the wild where it belongs. It may be eaten by another animal because of it's obvious appearance, but that animal will live a little longer because of it. Judging by the size of it's scales it's not a young snake, it has lasted this long, leave it be.
> Plus it's not legal to take an animal from the wild simply because of it's colouration. Stop being such retards


 
Agreed


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow thats ugly. Amazing, but ugly


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Considering it was born in the wild then it should die in the wild...It has lasted this long and by the looks of it,this snake isnt a hatchie so its survived the worst part imo as hatchies have a greater risk of being eaten by birds-reptiles etc.Its a good sign to see wild Albinos but we should just respect their rights....MARK


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 24, 2009)

I swear it was the prettiest thing I have seen in a little while, shame they released it, but they can only do what they can do  it wasn't injured, so didn't need to be kept. Wish I had it though haha


----------

